# how long does drchronic take to ship to the us?



## clambake (Mar 4, 2008)

title says it, after ordering from amsterdammarijuanaseeds.com and finidng out that if they send them itll be like 3 months I want to order from somewhere else that is discrete and has fast ship times, thanks.

thought about bcseedking.com some say its fast, did you pay the 20 bones for fast shipping or is normal postage fast? shouldn't take to long to get from canada to midwest as long as no customs problems i wouldn't think, but before decideing to start growing never thought about canada let alone sending a letter there : )


----------



## longtimegrower (Mar 4, 2008)

The doc is great. I have gotten them in as fast as 5 days but 2 weeks is more the norm. It looks like he is shipping to the us again. Slim


----------



## clambake (Mar 4, 2008)

heh didn't see your reply, ended up going with some ak-48 from seedboutique since i found more positive fast sending talk about boutique, that dr used to be good but now hes slowin down or something lol.

anyways i hope i end up getting these soon and the others someday lol.
and may the horrible was probablly hemp mexican seeds turn out to be wunderbar more probablly sheisse but i may flower them just to see as they are my first sprouts and all.


----------



## maineharvest (Mar 4, 2008)

i just got my seeds from seedbotique in four days!  They are fast.  Ive grown that ak 48 too and that is some potent stuff.  I hope you have really good ventilation cause that is some stinky stuff.


----------



## clambake (Mar 5, 2008)

figures part of the reason i didn't go with the cheese was b/c they said it stunky but its cool my carbon filter i made should be plenty big for my space.

Did it get really big or will i be able to fit it in a 2x2x2 space i have another shelf thats that size that i could mayb remove if need be but won't since ima have somemore plants up there hehe, 12/12 its going to be from birth with lsting using a screen.


----------

